# Cycle/Diet Advice



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum but wanted to get your advice.  I'm 41 and have been training off and on for the past 23 years.  I have been lifting just to stay in shape for a while now.  I recently had my Test levels checked because I wasn't losing bodyfat quick enough.  My level was 52 so obviously jumped on TRT.  I went ahead and decided to do a proper cycle with all of this.  My cycle is 400/wk Test blend and 300/wk Deca(both from US Pharmacy) and Para Pharma oral winstrol 100mg/day.  End of cycle will do 200mg masteron from Geneza Pharm.  Started Test 6/18 and winnie 6/27 and deca 6/30.  
Weeks 1-12 400mgtest
Weeks 1-8 300mg Deca
Weeks 1-3 Winnie 100mg/day
Weeks 4-6 Winnie 50/day
Weeks 8-12 Mast 200mg/week
Weeks 8-12 Winnie 75mg/day
Weeks 10-12 WInnie 100mg/day
Will stay on Test 250/wk after.
My stats are 5'9 and weighing 185 with 17%BF.  Before the test first, I was weighing 175.
I have done several heavy duty cycles but that was 20 years ago.
My calories I am trying to eat are 2500/day with split of 45%protein/35fat/20carb.
I'm training 5 days a week.  Hard.
My goal is to hit 200lbs lean-ish 10%BF, in the next 3 months with minimal water.
If any of you have advice on diet changes or cycle changes, I'd love your opinion.
Thx in advance!


----------



## eazy (Jul 3, 2022)

this is going to be good


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

eazy said:


> this is going to be good


lol, im prepared


----------



## Yano (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## eazy (Jul 3, 2022)

....


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

eazy said:


> What made you decide you needed 4 compounds instead of 500mg test for 16 weeks?


What's up eazy!  Not my first cycle.  I have a lot of experience but that was 20 years ago when I got all my gear from Mexico.  I live in Tx.  I really wanted to just do a recomp of sorts and from past experience, the deca and test would give me some size and the others tightening a bit.  Probably a little overkill, I get it.  What are your thoughts on my diet?


----------



## eazy (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> What's up eazy!  Not my first cycle.  I have a lot of experience but that was 20 years ago when I got all my gear from Mexico.  I live in Tx.  I really wanted to just do a recomp of sorts and from past experience, the deca and test would give me some size and the others tightening a bit.  Probably a little overkill, I get it.  What are your thoughts on my diet?



I saw that when I reread it.

I have no thoughts. I don't know anything, about any of this. 

please post a physique pic.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 3, 2022)

You last ran a cycle 20 years ago. You are effectively a newbie again when it comes to cycling. You don't need this much drugs.

If you really have 23 years of training under your belt, then considering your test was "52"... you will recomp and put on lean mass with just TRT. If you absolutely can't stop yourself from running a cycle, then all you need is 400-500mg of testosterone.

There will be opportunity to add in more drugs for future cycles..there's no need to slam your body with drugs right now.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 3, 2022)

I won't comment on diet until I see a physique picture. Preferably from several angles.


----------



## iGone (Jul 3, 2022)

Well lord have mercy that's a lotta shit to take for a first cycle in 20 years.
You don't need that many compounds or that much volume of said compounds. Jesus Christ.
Additionally, you think you're going to grow and gain weight at 2,500 calories?

Post physique pics.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You last ran a cycle 20 years ago. You are effectively a newbie again when it comes to cycling. You don't need this much drugs.
> 
> If you really have 23 years of training under your belt, then considering your test was "52"... you will recomp and put on lean mass with just TRT. If you absolutely can't stop yourself from running a cycle, then all you need is 400-500mg of testosterone.
> 
> There will be opportunity to add in more drugs for future cycles..there's no need to slam your body with drugs right now.


I appreciate the feedback and I agree with you.  I have been training off and on for 20plus years.  Have had great physique at certain periods but right now, its not hence the reason for the cycle.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

iGone said:


> Well lord have mercy that's a lotta shit to take for a first cycle in 20 years.
> You don't need that many compounds or that much volume of said compounds. Jesus Christ.
> Additionally, you think you're growing to grow and gain weight at 2,500 calories?
> 
> Post physique pics.


Right on.  That's why i posted this.  This was a weak cycle compared to 20 years ago but you're right.  I don't have any physique pictures.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Right on.  That's why i posted this.  This was a weak cycle compared to 20 years ago but you're right.  I don't have any physique pictures.


Got a mirror tho?


----------



## iGone (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Right on.  That's why i posted this.  This was a weak cycle compared to 20 years ago but you're right.  I don't have any physique pictures.


Yeah but 20 years ago was 20 years ago. 
If you're test was that crashed you could make out like a bandit with just TRT doses of 150/wk. 
Were I you, I would spend a year on trt and see where you get before cycling, and even then I'd keep it at test only. 
Your TDEE at 5'9 185 is roughly 2600 calories assuming you're fairly active, so that'll need adjustment I would assume. 

And no pics? Go take some, it takes 39 seconds. We're not trying to shit on you, genuinely trying to gauge where you're at and help you in your journey.


----------



## lfod14 (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum but wanted to get your advice.  I'm 41 and have been training off and on for the past 23 years.  I have been lifting just to stay in shape for a while now.  I recently had my Test levels checked because I wasn't losing bodyfat quick enough.  My level was 52 so obviously jumped on TRT.  I went ahead and decided to do a proper cycle with all of this.  My cycle is 400/wk Test blend and 300/wk Deca(both from US Pharmacy) and Para Pharma oral winstrol 100mg/day.  End of cycle will do 200mg masteron from Geneza Pharm.  Started Test 6/18 and winnie 6/27 and deca 6/30.
> Weeks 1-12 400mgtest
> ...


Cycles complete overkill, especially for just getting back into it. 15lbs of muscle is a lot and pretty unrealitic, and dropping 7% bodyfat isn't realistic at all while gaining even 15lbs in muscle. You say you want minimal water, that ain't happening with 300mg in Deca in there. I'd stick with the Test and maybe 200mgs Deca to keep the joints happy. No need for the rest of it.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> I appreciate the feedback and I agree with you.  I have been training off and on for 20plus years.  Have had great physique at certain periods but right now, its not hence the reason for the cycle.


Doesn't sound like you agreed with me at all then, because I said that TRT is honestly enough for you based on what you wrote 🙄😂.


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum but wanted to get your advice.  I'm 41 and have been training off and on for the past 23 years.  I have been lifting just to stay in shape for a while now.  I recently had my Test levels checked because I wasn't losing bodyfat quick enough.  My level was 52 so obviously jumped on TRT.  I went ahead and decided to do a proper cycle with all of this.  My cycle is 400/wk Test blend and 300/wk Deca(both from US Pharmacy) and Para Pharma oral winstrol 100mg/day.  End of cycle will do 200mg masteron from Geneza Pharm.  Started Test 6/18 and winnie 6/27 and deca 6/30.
> Weeks 1-12 400mgtest
> ...


Haven't read the replies yet, but your math has you simultaneously gaining 27 lbs of muscle and losing 12 lbs of fat....in the next 3 months.

Rethink your goals.

185 lbs at 17% bf means you have roughly 32 lbs of fat, so that leaves 153 lbs of lean tissue. 

You want to be 200 lbs at 10% bf, so that means 180 lean lbs, and 20 lbs of fat. 

So you think you'll gain 27 lbs of muscle, abs lose 12 lbs of fat, in 13 weeks? 

So gain over 2 lbs of muscle and lose 1 lb of fat each and every week?


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I won't comment on diet until I see a physique picture. Preferably from several angles.


I don't have any physique photos, unfortunately..


CJ said:


> Haven't read the replies yet, but your math has you simultaneously gaining 27 lbs of muscle and losing 12 lbs of fat....in the next 3 months.
> 
> Rethink your goals.


I'm at 185 so gaining 15


iGone said:


> Yeah but 20 years ago was 20 years ago.
> If you're test was that crashed you could make out like a bandit with just TRT doses of 150/wk.
> Were I you, I would spend a year on trt and see where you get before cycling, and even then I'd keep it at test only.
> Your TDEE at 5'9 185 is roughly 2600 calories assuming you're fairly active, so that'll need adjustment I would assume.
> ...


Just did.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> Cycles complete overkill, especially for just getting back into it. 15lbs of muscle is a lot and pretty unrealitic, and dropping 7% bodyfat isn't realistic at all while gaining even 15lbs in muscle. You say you want minimal water, that ain't happening with 300mg in Deca in there. I'd stick with the Test and maybe 200mgs Deca to keep the joints happy. No need for the rest of it.


Appreciate it


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> I don't have any physique photos, unfortunately..
> 
> I'm at 185 so gaining 15
> 
> Just did.



Youre higher than 17% BF

TRT
A solid food program
A solid training program

Youre going to see some amazing results and your health with benefit immensely

Keep at it amigo!


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2022)

No, it's NOT gain only 15 lbs @Mrre412

I already laid out the math, you must've missed it, so here it is again....

185 lbs at 17% bf means you have roughly 32 lbs of fat, so that leaves 153 lbs of lean tissue.

You want to be 200 lbs at 10% bf, so that means 180 lean lbs, and 20 lbs of fat.

So you think you'll gain 27 lbs of muscle, and lose 12 lbs of fat, in 13 weeks?

So gain over 2 lbs of muscle and lose 1 lb of fat each and every week?


----------



## iGone (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> I don't have any physique photos, unfortunately..
> 
> I'm at 185 so gaining 15
> 
> Just did.


You have a lot more fat than you think. 

Stay on TRT and get your diet and training in order. You're far from needing a small cycle, nevermind the behemoth you're trying to run.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> I don't have any physique photos, unfortunately..
> 
> I'm at 185 so gaining 15
> 
> Just did.


I refer back to what I said earlier. You don't need a cycle right now. TRT will be more than enough for you to recomp, and even add more lean tissue.

For your diet, flip your carb and fat macros. Also eat at maintenance calories, lift hard, and over the course of a year watch your body transform without the scale moving very much in either direction.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> No, it's NOT gain only 15 lbs @Mrre412
> 
> I already laid out the math, you must've missed it, so here it is again....
> 
> ...


But CJ, you clearly don't understand the principles behind the "more drugs" approach to this. 🙄😅


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2022)

Oh, and you're closer to 25% bf, so here's the new math.... 

185 lbs @25% bf is about 46 lbs of fat, so 139 lbs lean. 

You want 200 lbs @10%, so that's 20 lbs of fat, 180 lbs lean. 

You need to gain 41 lbs of muscle, and lose 26 lbs of fat. That's not happening in 3 months....for anybody.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Youre higher than 17% BF
> 
> TRT
> A solid food program
> ...


appreciate it.  The gym has some machine that they told me it's 17% but hell if I know.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> Oh, and you're closer to 25% bf, so here's the new math....
> 
> 185 lbs @25% bf is about 46 lbs of fat, so 139 lbs lean.
> 
> ...



Easily achievable


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Easily achievable


Up the dose, eat keto!!! 

Fat burning muscle building machine!!!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> appreciate it.  The gym has some machine that they told me it's 17% but hell if I know.



Here is one for you

The gym machines are utterly useless

The "Gym Machine" put me at 32% BF

Here is my 32% morbidly obese photo







Those machines aren't worth the steel used to make them


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> No, it's NOT gain only 15 lbs @Mrre412
> 
> I already laid out the math, you must've missed it, so here it is again....
> 
> ...


How long do you think it will take to realistically achieve this goal?


----------



## eazy (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> How long do you think it will take to realistically achieve this goal?


2025


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Here is one for you
> 
> The gym machines are utterly useless
> 
> ...


lol, right on..  good to know


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2022)

I don't know why this thread rubbed me the wrong way, and why I'm being a snarky cunt, but I apologize. 

I still mean everything I said though, just imagine that I said it more nicely. 😁


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 3, 2022)

eazy said:


> 2025



This is accurate
With Hard work, dedication perfext food and following a good program

Id say youre spot on


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2022)

eazy said:


> 2025


Much more realistic. It's the muscle gain that'll take the longest, fat loss is pretty straight forward.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> I don't know why this thread rubbed me the wrong way, and why I'm being a snarky cunt, but I apologize.
> 
> I still mean everything I said though, just imagine that I said it more nicely. 😁


all good.  thx for the feedback.  i actually am going to adjust this cycle and just stick with my prescription for now.  The dr gave me 400mgtest/200deca weekly but they are being generous, haha.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> lol, right on..  good to know



By the way
That photo of me is actually around 14 to 16% BF
as we all hold fst differently, hard to tell in the picture, but i hold a lot of fat around my chest (Check my left pec, its still wuite fatty)

So im willing to bet if im arouns 15%, yoire not around 17


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

Appreciate all your respect and constructive criticism.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> all good.  thx for the feedback.  i actually am going to adjust this cycle and just stick with my prescription for now.  The dr gave me 400mgtest/200deca weekly but they are being generous, haha.



Jesus christ that's a cycle


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> all good.  thx for the feedback.  i actually am going to adjust this cycle and just stick with my prescription for now.  The dr gave me 400mgtest/200deca weekly but they are being generous, haha.


Dr prescribed that?

Holy shit, your Dr prescribed one of my growth cycles!!!  😂

Edit: actually it was 200/400 the other way. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> By the way
> That photo of me is actually around 14 to 16% BF
> as we all hold fst differently, hard to tell in the picture, but i hold a lot of fat around my chest (Check my left pec, its still wuite fatty)
> 
> So im willing to bet if im arouns 15%, yoire not around 17


you're probably right.  they way they took is was holding some weird machine and putting in my stats.  he said its not usually off by 1 percent or so.. Obviously not.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> Dr prescribed that?
> 
> Holy shit, your Dr prescribed one of my growth cycles!!!  😂


yep...  also anavar but i'm not filling it


----------



## Send0 (Jul 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> Much more realistic. It's the muscle gain that'll take the longest, fat loss is pretty straight forward.


Trust me, I don't think it's just you.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

Im curioust ok


Mrre412 said:


> yep...  also anavar but i'm not filling i
> 
> 
> CJ said:
> ...





Mrre412 said:


> I'm curious to know what 400 test will put my levels at being originally 52..


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> yep...  also anavar but i'm not filling it


You have a future federal inmate as a health care provider. 

I'm assuming this is a men's health clinic?


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> You have a future federal inmate as a health care provider.
> 
> I'm assuming this is a men's health clinic?


you're probably right.. yes


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 3, 2022)

Tbh his clinic doesn’t sound much different than mine


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

If any of you guys have an idea of what I should do diet wise to accomplish my goals, would love to hear it..


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Tbh his clinic doesn’t sound much different than mine





Mrre412 said:


> you're probably right.. yes


I'm not hating, just a little jealous. 😂


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> If any of you guys have an idea of what I should do diet wise to accomplish my goals, would love to hear it..



I like you


----------



## GSgator (Jul 3, 2022)

185lb  2500 cals good luck are you active all day ?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 3, 2022)

GSgator said:


> 185lb  2500 cals good luck are you active all day ?



Damn, is that your Dog in your new Avi?
So fucking cute


----------



## Send0 (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> If any of you guys have an idea of what I should do diet wise to accomplish my goals, would love to hear it..


I told you what you should do.


----------



## GSgator (Jul 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Damn, is that your Dog in your new Avi?
> So fucking cute


Thanks man  yea thats my pup


----------



## Send0 (Jul 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> For your diet, flip your carb and fat macros. Also eat at maintenance calories, lift hard, and over the course of a year watch your body transform without the scale moving very much in either direction.


@Mrre412 Because you didn't read when I wrote it the first time... or maybe this was not complicated and therefore you dismissed the advice.

Either way, I stand by this is what you should do with your diet.


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> If any of you guys have an idea of what I should do diet wise to accomplish my goals, would love to hear it..


I'd first pick a goal of dropping bodyfat, or gaining muscle. 

You'll probably recomp a little anyway, but I wouldn't try to ride that tricky line in your case.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> @Mrre412 Because you didn't read when I wrote it the first time... or maybe this was not complicated and therefore you dismissed the advice.
> 
> Either way, I stand by this is what you should do with your diet.


Sorry, no, just saw it.  Sounds easy enough.  I was eating around 1900-2000 for a long time.  Maybe that's part of my problem.


----------



## eazy (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Sorry, no, just saw it.  Sounds easy enough.  I was eating around 1900-2000 for a long time.  Maybe that's part of my problem.


What's your training look like?

Consider starting a log. I'd like to follow along as you work toward your goal.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Sorry, no, just saw it.  Sounds easy enough.  I was eating around 1900-2000 for a long time.  Maybe that's part of my problem.


Being in too steep of a deficit can certainly be counter productive.

Sticking to maintenance calories will let you build lean tissue easier, and activity in the gym will create a small deficit forcing your body to pull from its own energy stores.

I always advise people getting back into the gym to just start by eating at maintenance. Once you stop seeing progress in the mirror, then you can start playing with either increasing or decreasing calories slightly.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

eazy said:


> What's your training look like?
> 
> Consider starting a log. I'd like to follow along as you work toward your goal.


M-chest/tris/calves/cardio
T-Legs/Hams/Calves
W-Back/Bis/Abs/Cardio
TH-Shoulders/Abs/Calves/Cardio
F-Legs/Quads/Calves
That's my new schedule starting 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Being in too steep of a deficit can certainly be counter productive.
> 
> Sticking to maintenance calories will let you build lean tissue easier, and activity in the gym will create a small deficit forcing your body to pull from its own energy stores.
> 
> I always advise people getting back into the gym to just start by eating at maintenance. Once you stop seeing progress in the mirror, then you can start playing with either increasing or decreasing calories slightly.


gotcha


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

GSgator said:


> 185lb  2500 cals good luck are you active all day ?


Fairly active but sell real estate so not very physical.  gym 5xweek


----------



## iGone (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> gotcha


Not to be weird, but this entire interaction has been very pleasant, especially in contrast to some recent threads. 

 I hope you follow through, post up a log and make good progress. 
Good luck.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 3, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> M-chest/tris/calves/cardio
> T-Legs/Hams/Calves
> W-Back/Bis/Abs/Cardio
> TH-Shoulders/Abs/Calves/Cardio
> ...


You should put rest days in between some of those workouts.

Also, I wouldn't work back and legs on consecutive sessions. You won't be fully recovered with the way it's currently structured. If you were to do 3 consecutive days it should look like this instead

M-Back/bis/and/cardio
T-Chest/tris/calves
W-Legs/hams/calves
Th- rest
Fri - shoulder/abs/calves
Sat- legs/quads/calves


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

iGone said:


> Not to be weird, but this entire interaction has been very pleasant, especially in contrast to some recent threads.
> 
> I hope you follow through, post up a log and make good progress.
> Good luck.


Appreciate it.  Same to you.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You should put rest days in between some of those workouts.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't work back and legs on consecutive sessions. You won't be fully recovered with the way it's currently structured. If you were to do 3 consecutive days it should look like this instead
> 
> ...


Makes sense


----------



## Send0 (Jul 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You should put rest days in between some of those workouts.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't work back and legs on consecutive sessions. You won't be fully recovered with the way it's currently structured. If you were to do 3 consecutive days it should look like this instead
> 
> ...


Actually, I really don't like having dedicated shoulder days. It feels like a waste of a day. I would move shoulders to your chest day, and make Friday an upper body workout day and Saturday a lower body workout day.

Hell, maybe an upper/lower split with A and B days would be even better for you.


----------



## iGone (Jul 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Hell, maybe an upper/lower split with A and B days would be even better for you.



Especially considering he's just getting back into it, I was going to suggest something more compact to avoid junk volume.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 3, 2022)

iGone said:


> Especially considering he's just getting back into it, I was going to suggest something more compact to avoid junk volume.


I tend to agree. When a person is starting out again, it's too easy to want to add more stuff in with a PPL split. More is not more when it comes to training.


----------



## iGone (Jul 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I tend to agree. When a person is starting out again, it's too easy to want to add more stuff in with a PPL split. More is not more when it comes to training.


That's the biggest thing I've noticed with myself personally compared to a few years ago. 
I'm doing less volume, but done with more purpose and focus and my strength and size recently has rivaled that of when I was 20 lbs heavier and on a test cycle. 
(I was chubby then though looking like off season Lee Priest)


----------



## Send0 (Jul 3, 2022)

iGone said:


> That's the biggest thing I've noticed with myself personally compared to a few years ago.
> I'm doing less volume, but done with more purpose and focus and my strength and size recently has rivaled that of when I was 20 lbs heavier and on a test cycle.
> (I was chubby then though looking like off season Lee Priest)


So chonky. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I tend to agree. When a person is starting out again, it's too easy to want to add more stuff in with a PPL split. More is not more when it comes to training.


OMG it's a never ending battle trying to keep shit out. You look down one day....where'd all this shit come from? Why am I doing adductors and neck harness? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> OMG it's a never ending battle trying to keep shit out. You look down one day....where'd all this shit come from? Why am I doing adductors and neck harness? 🤣🤣🤣


Then a week later it’s all like why are there dicks in both hands and why am i walking funny?


----------



## DF (Jul 3, 2022)

That blast is not a good idea.  8 weeks of deca is not near long enough and 12 weeks of winny…. Ick. 2500 cals is not enough.  Rule of thumb get at least 1g of protein per lb of body weight.

I agree with Send.  You’re jumping the gun on the cycle.  You need to get your trt straight along with your diet & training.  You can make great gains on trt!


----------



## Send0 (Jul 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> OMG it's a never ending battle trying to keep shit out. You look down one day....where'd all this shit come from? Why am I doing adductors and neck harness? 🤣🤣🤣


For me it was _"okay, I'm fatigued working at 80% of my 1RM... but I still have energy to work at 60-70%.... okay, let me go do some more shit to leave with a pump"._

When really what I should have done was rest pause, or clusters, or drop sets, or anything else as an intensifier to get everything out in 1-2 movements and be done with it.


----------



## GSgator (Jul 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> _.. okay, let me go do some more shit to leave with a pump"._


This was me to a T when I was weight training.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 4, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I tend to agree. When a person is starting out again, it's too easy to want to add more stuff in with a PPL split. More is not more when it comes to training.


The idea of shoulders dedicated to 1 day is that I am wanting to grow them and my legs more than the others.


----------



## iGone (Jul 4, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> The idea of shoulders dedicated to 1 day is that I am wanting to grow them and my legs more than the others.


Junk volume won't make them grow any more than your other body parts, genetics and doing proper volume and intensity will.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 4, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> The idea of shoulders dedicated to 1 day is that I am wanting to grow them and my legs more than the others.


You grow when you rest.

You'd be better off burning out your shoulders on days where you're already using your shoulders... Such as on chest day. Why would you not take advantage of the fact that you are already putting load and tension on the shoulder during your chest workouts.


----------



## CJ (Jul 4, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> The idea of shoulders dedicated to 1 day is that I am wanting to grow them and my legs more than the others.


And that's also a good part of PPL, how it's easily customizable. 

Your week could be something like Pull, Push, Off, Legs, Off, Shoulders/Arms, off. Do that for a month to prioritize shoulders and arms. 

Following month it's Push, Legs, off, Pull, off, Legs, off. You do that for a month to prioritize legs.

For the record, I do NOT think that you should do any of that. You should just do a general program for awhile, you have no idea what your weak body parts will be.


----------



## CJ (Jul 4, 2022)

You should optimize what you are already doing first, before even thinking of adding anything. 

I think it was Joe Bennett who said... It you keep piling more shit onto shit you only end up with a big pile of shit.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 4, 2022)

CJ said:


> I think it was Joe Bennett who said... It you keep piling more shit onto shit you only end up with a big pile of shit.


I like that. I'm going to start saying it too.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 8, 2022)

Are any of you familiar with the site Anabolex?  Seems very odd that they are fan girling a certain lab.


----------



## Dex (Jul 8, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> I don't have any physique photos, unfortunately..
> 
> I'm at 185 so gaining 15
> 
> Just did.


You are 20-25% bf for sure. I would drop the Deca and just use the test and a good diet to get you down below 15%. This will be the quickest change you can do and look much better in a few months. The muscle that you want to build will take a long time. So many quit because they don't get the results fast enough. So, if you drop the fat and then gain some muscle, you will more likely stick with it.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 31, 2022)

The photo on the left is right before trt.  The middle is when I first posted this thread and the right is 30 days in.  I'm 5'9 weighing 194 right now.  I know I have a lot of work to do fml.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 31, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> The photo on the left is right before trt.  The middle is when I first posted this thread and the right is 30 days in.  I'm 5'9 weighing 194 right now.  I know I have a lot of work to do fml.


Um… work on posting photos?

It’s easy. Cut and paste works fine.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 31, 2022)

Lol exactly. @BigBaldBeardGuy


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 31, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> The idea of shoulders dedicated to 1 day is that I am wanting to grow them and my legs more than the others.


You need to grow everything. You have no developed body parts


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 31, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You need to grow everything. You have no developed body parts


Agreed.. working on it


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 31, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Agreed.. working on it


I would help you but you were such a piece of shit in other threads


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 31, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I would help you but you were such a piece of shit in other threads


Honestly man, I did and do apologize.  I just got tired of all the smart ass responses  when I was responding to that dipshit lab and Noone else.  Anyway my apologies


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 31, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Honestly man, I did and do apologize.  I just got tired of all the smart ass responses  when I was responding to that dipshit lab and Noone else.  Anyway my apologies


Yea, @RiR0 is right. I tried to warn you at the time but you continued your meltdown (over nothing). 



When you show up somewhere knowing nothing, you gotta be humble otherwise nobody is going out of their way to be helpful. We’re not paid to give advice here and not sure why you felt so “entitled” to it.


----------



## Mrre412 (Jul 31, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea, @RiR0 is right. I tried to warn you at the time but you continued your meltdown (over nothing).
> View attachment 25662
> 
> 
> When you show up somewhere knowing nothing, you gotta be humble otherwise nobody is going out of their way to be helpful. We’re not paid to give advice here and not sure why you felt so “entitled” to it.


Roger that.  You're right.


----------



## Mrre412 (Sep 4, 2022)

3 month progress.  Slow but steady.  Weighing 193 here.


----------



## Uniquetime (Sep 5, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> I don't have any physique photos, unfortunately..
> 
> I'm at 185 so gaining 15
> 
> Just did.


Sexy buns


----------



## OnGeere (Sep 5, 2022)

Fuck lol.. ol boy is pushing it.


----------



## OnGeere (Sep 5, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Are any of you familiar with the site Anabolex?  Seems very odd that they are fan girling a certain





Mrre412 said:


> Honestly man, I did and do apologize.  I just got tired of all the smart ass responses  when I was responding to that dipshit lab and Noone else.  Anyway my apologies


Read the rules or you’re gonna learn the hard way.


----------



## DF (Sep 5, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> 3 month progress.  Slow but steady.  Weighing 193 here.


That’s some really good progress.  Congratulations!! Keep it up!


----------



## Mrre412 (Sep 5, 2022)

DF said:


> That’s some really good progress.  Congratulations!! Keep it up!


Thank you!


----------



## Mrre412 (Sep 5, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> 3 month progress.  Slow but steady.  Weighing 193 here.


This is actually 2 month progress from when I first started this.


----------



## Mrre412 (Oct 12, 2022)

3.5 month progress.  195


----------



## Discrepant (Oct 12, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> 3.5 month progress.  195


At this point I’d say you’re good to really start increasing your dosages.


Up the gear some


----------



## focadrol (Oct 16, 2022)

Very nice man. That is some solid progress.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 16, 2022)

Discrepant said:


> At this point I’d say you’re good to really start increasing your dosages.
> 
> 
> Up the gear some


Up the doses? Explain please. 

I think at this point he’s put on some mass which is good. It’s time for him to hold that and eat at maintenance calories or slightly above for a month or two. Then diet down. He’ll look better. 

@Mrre412 You made great progress no doubt. But this is why we were saying get down to lower body fat before the cycle. 



Starting to 2 month update. 



2 month to 3.5 month update


----------



## Mrre412 (Oct 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Up the doses? Explain please.
> 
> I think at this point he’s put on some mass which is good. It’s time for him to hold that and eat at maintenance calories or slightly above for a month or two. Then diet down. He’ll look better.
> 
> ...


Yes, I see now.  Appreciate the advice!  Still a lot of work to be done, no doubt.


----------



## Mrre412 (Oct 17, 2022)

focadrol said:


> Very nice man. That is some solid progress.


Thx man!


----------



## focadrol (Oct 17, 2022)

Mrre412 said:


> Yes, I see now.  Appreciate the advice!  Still a lot of work to be done, no doubt.


No offense, but I honestly expected you to get torn to shreds because of your initial post. People here are quite nice and helpful compared to a lot of other places.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 17, 2022)

focadrol said:


> No offense, but I honestly expected you to get torn to shreds because of your initial post. People here are quite nice and helpful compared to a lot of other places.


He gained a bit of muscle which is what he needed. You don’t need to cut on cycle.


----------

